# Heat cycles every 6 days.



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a doe on her 3rd heat cycle, they have been 6 days apart..She has been bred several times with each heat... Last year she had a nice normal cycle and kidding... Cystic?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

According to this article: http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=19.0 by Sue Reith, short cycling is a symptom of a uterine infection.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Do you have notes on her last kidding?
Is she a Nubian  Not that fat Ginger didn't have cycling problems, and she was an Alpine


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

No notes other than mental.. But all of our milk does had easy kiddings this year.. 
She's a Nubian, I would say she has a good body condition I would not put her in the fatty patty category.. She first came in heat with everybody else and bred on Sept 3rd, then came back in an bred on the 1st-6th-12th.. Her twin doe's weaned about a week before breeding season.. She's current on copper and Bose prior to breeding..


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We just talked about Cysterellon, which you could give the day she cycles again and is bred. You could also put her on a course of tetracyline which won't hurt if she is bred and doesn't recycle. Vicki


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Vickie- speaking of Ginger.... She was in standing heat for 3 days, and the buck was with her.... Didn't expect anything to come of it as she's cystic. 

My cystorelin order came in, and I've been waiting for her to short cycle like she did last year ...... Still NOTHING! I swear she'll be bred just to be spiteful, but if I hadn't ordered the cystorelin, she'd be short cycling away.... Now I'm stuck waiting for the 30 day post breeding mark so I can pull blood...

Frustrating! lol


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I wouldn't expect anything different from her  Sorry!


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

I will call the vet Monday for the Cysterellon, if she stays on schedule she should cycle wensday.. I will go ahead and start a round of tetracyline tomorrow... Thanks Vicki! 
Sam


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I had a doe that did this a couple of years ago. I used the Cysterellon several times and it did not help. Then I read the article by Sue Reith on short-cycling and came to believe it was a uterine infection. I did not treat this doe with anything, but the next year she came into heat and was bred on her first heat and kidded with 3 kids. She was absolutely my best doe and FINALLY gave me a doe kid which there was no question about keeping. We lost her this year to what I believe was milk fever. It was very, very frustrating that year she kept short cycling. She was kept with the buck each time she cycled and absolutely wore him out. I think he is STILL tired.


----------

